
Larry Elison and Trump Pushing Hydroxychloroquine Health Info Collection App - DonHopkins
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/oracle-to-partner-with-trump-administration-to-collect-data-on-use-of-antimalarial-drugs-to-treat-covid-19/2020/03/24/ecbb8b76-6de2-11ea-b148-e4ce3fbd85b5_story.html
======
DonHopkins
Katherine Eban just published this extensive article about Larry Ellison's
hydroxychloroquine app on Vanity Fair, based on leaked internal documents. And
in this MSNBC interview, she talked about how Larry Elison convinced Trump to
push hydroxychloroquine to anyone who wanted to take it, and also distribute
his cloud-based Protected Health Information sucking "information collector"
app to all those human guinea pigs:

Vanity Fair looks at Trump's plan to battle virus with unproven drug. Vanity
Fair contributor Katherine Eban discusses new reporting on the president's
plan to beat COVID-19, which involved distributing millions of doses of an
unproven drug.

[https://www.msnbc.com/morning-joe/watch/vanity-fair-looks-
at...](https://www.msnbc.com/morning-joe/watch/vanity-fair-looks-at-trump-s-
plan-to-battle-virus-with-unproven-drug-82512965690)

>Q: Hey Katherine, it's Willie Geist. Just want to ask you quickly about where
this idea came from to President Trump. He doesn't typically peruse the New
England Journal of Medicine I think in his free time looking for treatments to
problems. So we know Rudy Giuliani was in his ear pushing this. We know
certain Fox News hosts either visited the White House or called him to talk
about this as they pushed it on their air. Where did the idea even come from
for Donald Trump to raise this?

>A: You know, there's been some reporting around this, you know, a couple of
bloggers and online things that sort of filtered up to the president. We also
know that Larry Ellison, who is the Oracle founder, was talking about this to
him. Ellison offered to donate an app which could track patient symptoms.
Patients who were using these experimental drugs. So somehow, and I think it's
not exactly clear yet, but will become clear, the hydroxychloroquine idea
coalesced with the idea of using this app to monitor symptoms, and that the
hydroxychloroquine was going to be pushed out very widely, and I think that is
the piece that our story in Vanity Fair really adds to, was the idea for this
very wide and largely uncontrolled distribution of this unproven and
potentially dangerous drug.

“Really Want to Flood NY and NJ”: Internal Documents Reveal Team Trump’s
Chloroquine Master Plan

[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/internal-
documents-r...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/internal-documents-
reveal-team-trumps-chloroquine-master-plan)

>Inside the administration, as the White House cobbled together a plan to make
chloroquine drugs widely available to the American public, Trump’s political
appointees began exerting tremendous and unwelcome pressure upon career health
officials. As part of the plan, Oracle, the technology company co-founded by
billionaire Trump fundraiser Larry Ellison, designed and built an app to
collect data from physicians and patients tracking the response to various
experimental treatments for COVID-19. (A source familiar with Oracle’s app
called it “an information collector; it does not recommend therapies or
treatment plans.”) [...]

>On the evening of March 23, the FDA’s chief counsel, Stacy Amin, emailed
lawyers and other officials within HHS, the National Institutes of Health, and
the FDA, urging action. The proposal that she relayed, as she spelled it out,
was to have BARDA sponsor what is called an investigational new drug study. An
IND permits a new drug in preclinical development to be shipped across state
lines to be studied. In this case the IND would have covered an old drug with
a potential new use. Amin, who served as a special assistant to President
Trump before assuming her current role at the FDA in September 2018, wrote,
“The President is announcing this tonight and I believe the WH would like it
set up by tomorrow with data to flow into the Oracle platform.” She then
asked, “What needs to be done and what requirements do we think can be waived
or use enforcement discretion?” [...]

>As health officials navigated a minefield of long-standing regulations that
were impeding the White House campaign, the message from the presidential
podium was exultant: Trump had zeroed in on a potential cure and had slashed
red tape to speed it to patients in need. On April 4, the president declared
that the tech giant Oracle had donated a “very sophisticated” web portal to
gather real-time data on how patients were responding to the new treatments.
[...]

